# Poor Paco!



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. It must be terribly stressful for you both. 

In general, dehydration just happens when your outs (urine, feces, vomiting, and even panting) exceed your ins (food, water). Any mention of vomiting or diarrhea while Paco was boarding?

Did the facility offer any explanation as to what happened, and why they didn't contact you sooner? That would be my first stop. It is true that some dogs will not eat and drink well while boarding, but I would hope that such a situation would be communicated to you so it could be rectified.

Were both of your dogs in a separate kennel or together? Sometimes one dog can guard resources from the other. If the facility has cameras, that may be helpful.

Hopefully Paco feels much better after a night on IV fluids! Definitely keep us updated.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How terrifying and upsetting. I hope he makes a good recovery - IV rehydration can make a huge difference very quickly. The only time I have seen dehydration it was associated with D&V, as DogterDocter says. If you need to encourage him to drink when he comes home I have found dilute home made chicken stock - no veg or seasonings - very helpful.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

This is terrible. I'm so sorry to hear you, your wife, and Paco has to deal with this. Did the kennel offer any explanation? I would hope they're liable for your vet bill.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

When I leave Elroy, he isn't terribly interested in food and water until I get back, so I think, to some extent, it could be related to separation. I've never left Elroy for more than 36 hours though so he doesn't have a long enough time to get very dehydrated or malnourished. He does eat and drink a little after 12 hours or so, so although he's a little stressed about it, I think his instinct to drink and eat surpasses his ability to abstain. Unless Paco became ill, it seems more likely (to me) that your dog may not have had proper access to water. I think the instinct to hydrate is too strong for a dog to intentionally abstain for a long time. I have no medical training, so this is strictly an opinion. Praying for a complete recovery 🙏.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

How awful for all of you. If it were me I would eventually want to see the camera footage and see if he had access to water. Hopefully, Paco will be feeling much better this morning. Hoping and praying that Paco is on the mend.


----------



## VegasGeorge (Nov 1, 2019)

I just heard from the vet. Paco had very gross explosive diarrhea during the night, described as “red and green” and smelling to high heaven. They had to open doors, etc. Our old, experienced vet said it looked like Paco had ingested some form of chemical agents, floor cleaner, etc. The X-rays show a deformed colon, indicating sever irritation. They are keeping him on IV hydration, and trying to get some medication into his gut. I instructed the vet to obtain a stool sample, and send it out for chemical analysis. I called the credit card company to dispute the boarding charges. I’ll confront Camp Bow Wow about the vet bill as soon as I know the results of the chemical analysis. This really angers me.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Oh my goodness! I am so sorry your Paco is going through this. I hope for a speedy recovery!

In the meantime, I would go ahead and reach out to the kennel. I would ask about his health while there? Did he act abnormally? Did he have access to food and water? How often and how much water was he given? Did he drink what was provided? Why didn't they report this to you or at least contact your vet for you?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I would be furious! Thankfully your vet sounds tenacious and relentless, and he won't stop until he has clear answers.


----------



## VegasGeorge (Nov 1, 2019)

Like most of you, I’m proactive when it comes to researching things online. I’ve found references to giardia that describe Paco’s symptoms, lethargy, dehydration, green diarrhea, etc. Do any of you have experience with giardia, and does it make any sense in Paco’s case? I don’t want to be second guessing the vet unless I know what I’m talking about.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

This is just awful. I am so sorry for poor Paco. Your vet sounds excellent and like he is doing all he can to help Paco.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I am so upset for you and for Paco.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

What a terrible ordeal! I'm so sorry that Paco is ill. I hope he soon feels better and that you get some answers from the kennel.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

@VegasGeorge I'm so sorry this happened to Paco. Please don't second-guess your vet - they've got years of training, followed by years of experience, that you don't have and can't get via Dr. Google. 

My understanding of giardia is that it exists fairly commonly in the environment and generally isn't likely to cause disease except in very young or immunocompromised dogs. It also takes some time (I think around 5 days or so) for symptoms to develop. 

It would be very helpful to your vet to know about Paco's food and water intake, activity, potential exposure to toxins, and condition of stools while boarding, so I'm agreeing with all the other advice - don't wait, contact them now and get all the history you can get. That way, your vet has a more complete picture of Paco's decline. Good luck...hope the hydration has made him feel much better already.


----------



## VegasGeorge (Nov 1, 2019)

Thank you Sandy, and others! The problem is, we were away from Paco for 10 days. He was just fine when we left on our trip. Who knows what those people at Camp Bow Wow did to him, or allowed him to do to himself. They claim not to know anything about any vomiting or diarrhea or anything else for that matter. I don’t believe that a dog could get this sick without them knowing something about it. Dehydration takes at least a day or two to get this bad. Regardless of the cause of his illness, there’s just no excuse for them not to have taken him to the vet, or at least called us. If we had come home a day later, Paco would have been dead.


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

VegasGeorge said:


> Like most of you, I’m proactive when it comes to researching things online. I’ve found references to giardia that describe Paco’s symptoms, lethargy, dehydration, green diarrhea, etc. Do any of you have experience with giardia, and does it make any sense in Paco’s case? I don’t want to be second guessing the vet unless I know what I’m talking about.


Your vet should be able to test his fecal sample for parasites. Giardia doesn't always show up (it can be intermittently shed), but it would be good to rule it out. Some vets also have an antigen test for giardia as well. I would definitely touch base with your vet about testing for infectious parasites if they haven't already.

I am unaware of any test that will show toxins in the stool (which doesn't mean it doesn't exist!). Ingestion of anything out of the ordinary can cause diarrhea in dogs, as can stress. Diarrhea is unfortunately a very nonspecific clinical sign.

I'm sorry that the boarding facility is being so unhelpful. How is Paco doing today?


----------



## VegasGeorge (Nov 1, 2019)

I just got back from the vet. Paco is doing very poorly. The vet gives Paco a 50/50 chance of survival. I’m to call in the morning to check on him and get the results of the morning blood tests. That’s assuming he lives through the night. The vet told me to pray for Paco, so I’m asking y’all to pray too.

The vet told me he found evidence of chemical burns on all four of Paco’s paws, and around his tail. That indicates he was put on a floor wet with bleach or other chemicals. He probably ingested the chemicals licking his paws. The poor guy never had a chance. I’m so angry at Camp Bow Wow that I can hardly contain myself. How could those people do such a horrid thing?


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

This is just devastating. My thoughts are with you, and sending good energy to Paco to help him make it through the night.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m so sorry. I can’t even imagine what you’re going through. I’m hoping you get good news in the morning.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Absolutely devastating, as @reraven123 said. Your veterinarian seems so very accomplished at observation and analysis. My heart is aching for all of you, and I sent up a prayer for healing.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Praying for Paco and a full recovery 🙏❤!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you all close in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

So sorry you are going through this. Praying for Paco


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Heart aching, I am praying for Paco.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Sending prayers for you and Paco ❤


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

OMG - poor Paco and family. Prayers coming your way. Just reading this thread made me so angry.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Holding Paco and his family in my thoughts.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Prayers delivered.


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

I have no suitable words , but I could cry for you all . 🙏🏻


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

This hurts my heart. I can not imagine what you all must be going through. Prayers for your whole family. I so hope that Paco is better today.


----------



## VegasGeorge (Nov 1, 2019)

Prayers are being answered! The vet has upgraded his estimate to 75/25 for survival. This morning‘s blood test show kidney levels have returned to normal. But the white count has gone way up. Paco is still not out of the woods. He isn’t drinking or eating yet, and the vet hasn’t seen any stool since the big blowout on Monday night. But I’ll take what I can get. Just keep praying for Paco. Thanks!


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

VegasGeorge said:


> Prayers are being answered! The vet has upgraded his estimate to 75/25 for survival. This morning‘s blood test show kidney levels have returned to normal. But the white count has gone way up. Paco is still not out of the woods. He isn’t drinking or eating yet, and the vet hasn’t seen any stool since the big blowout on Monday night. But I’ll take what I can get. Just keep praying for Paco. Thanks!


Any improvement is welcome!!! Hoping for the best for Señor Paco!!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Continuing to send up the best of prayers for Paco. I’m very glad to read the shift in prognosis. Will keep checking in to see how your boy is.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So glad to hear that he is improving. Hold on there, Paco.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

That’s welcome news to be sure. I think we’ve all been thinking about Paco and waiting for an update. Thank you for letting us know. Continuing to pray for Paco, and family.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve been telling Peggy about Paco. We are both thinking of him.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

This is very hopeful news; prayer continues with thanks given for improvement 🌻.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcomed news.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Such a happy update. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I am relieved to hear that Paco has improved somewhat. I'm keeping you and Paco in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Sending pawsitive heartfelt thoughts for Paco and you, and trying not to rage at the negligence of the boarding facility. ❤🐩❤


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

My thoughts are with you and Paco, hoping all turns out well.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This is just heartbreaking. Wishing for a speedy recovery.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Hang on Paco! I'm rooting for you to become a Poodle Forum regular here! Prayers headed your way! 🙏


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you all close 🙏


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

More hearts and hugs to Paco, wishing you all the best recovery possible first and foremost. I can’t imagine the hurt you are feeling.

Camp bow bow needs to accept some responsibility, if it happened to Paco, it may have been the same for other dogs there at the same time. 😢


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Still praying for the best 🤗


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

@VegasGeorge thinking of you and Paco this morning and hoping today is even brighter than yesterday.


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

I’m happy he’s getting better. I would be talking to a lawyer if I were you. Unfortunately places hire uncaring and ignorant folks and pay them poorly, so they do not care at all about how they do their jobs.
But a dog boarding place should train cleaners how to use chemicals safely around animals


----------



## lciano (Dec 26, 2019)

VegasGeorge said:


> My wife and I boarded our two Standards from the 16th till the 26th. When we picked them up yesterday, Paco, our 3 year old male, was so severely dehydrated that he could hardly stand or walk. He’s at the vet overnight, on IV hydration. I can’t believe that they allowed him to go so far without seeking help. I gave them our vet info before we left. They were at a Camp Bow Wow located in Spicewood, TX. We’ve used them for day care before, and they’ve been perfectly dependable. The place is clean and well managed. They seem like responsible people. I can’t imagine what happened. Paco was very healthy and happy when we left him. We’ve never had a problem with him. Now this. My wife is in tears, and I’m very worried. What would cause a seemingly healthy dog to suddenly become dehydrated? On examination, including blood work, the vet couldn’t find anything other than signs of dehydration. Will a poodle stop drinking over separation anxiety? We’re grasping at straws here. Please help if you can. Thanks!


I'm hoping that Paco is continuing to feel better. This story infuriates me. How can people be so irresponsible? Praying for you all.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm only just seeing this thread now. I'm so, so sorry for poor Paco and both of you. The boarding kennels has to take responsibility for what happens to the dogs under their care. I pray that Paco continues to improve and recovers completely. Poor, poor dog.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I have not been online for quite awhile as I am in the mountains in Colo. I am just now reading this thread. I am praying that Paco is recovering!!!! I would suggest, from experience, having him drink only purified or even distilled water to regain hydration and clear out his system, not city tap water, or other untested water. Sending prayers and blessings. Thursday 9/29/22 10:00 pm MT


----------



## VegasGeorge (Nov 1, 2019)

Paco was transfered on my vet’s recommendation to Austin Veterinary Emergency and Specialty. He still isn’t eating or drinking. They are putting him on a feeding tube. They still don’t have a diagnosis. Meanwhile, his vet bill was $4600 as of 2:00 pm today and they are estimating more than $10,000 over the next three days. I can’t pay that. We will have to have Paco put down tomorrow if things don’t change overnight. Please pray for Paco.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

VegasGeorge said:


> Paco was transfered on my vet’s recommendation to Austin Veterinary Emergency and Specialty. He still isn’t eating or drinking. They are putting him on a feeding tube. They still don’t have a diagnosis. Meanwhile, his vet bill was $4600 as of 2:00 pm today and they are estimating more than $10,000 over the next three days. I can’t pay that. We will have to have Paco put down tomorrow if things don’t change overnight. Please pray for Paco.


Definitely praying for Paco, and for you.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

VegasGeorge said:


> Paco was transfered on my vet’s recommendation to Austin Veterinary Emergency and Specialty. He still isn’t eating or drinking. They are putting him on a feeding tube. They still don’t have a diagnosis. Meanwhile, his vet bill was $4600 as of 2:00 pm today and they are estimating more than $10,000 over the next three days. I can’t pay that. We will have to have Paco put down tomorrow if things don’t change overnight. Please pray for Paco.


Praying, praying, praying for Paco and you 🙏 🙏 🙏


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I'm so very sorry. Praying for you and Paco 🙏


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

My heart aches for you. Will continue to pray. I would hope camp bow wow is liable for your vet bills and beyond. I can't imagine what you're going through.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m so sorry you are going through this. Poor Paco, poor you. This dog torture Camp is responsible for everything that happened and should pay every cent of your bill. I know it’s not a battle you feel like taking on right now though.

My thoughts are with you, hoping Paco starts eating, drinking and healing in the next hours.


----------



## Sailorthespoo (Nov 14, 2021)

VegasGeorge said:


> Paco was transfered on my vet’s recommendation to Austin Veterinary Emergency and Specialty. He still isn’t eating or drinking. They are putting him on a feeding tube. They still don’t have a diagnosis. Meanwhile, his vet bill was $4600 as of 2:00 pm today and they are estimating more than $10,000 over the next three days. I can’t pay that. We will have to have Paco put down tomorrow if things don’t change overnight. Please pray for Paco.


Can you set up a "Go Fund Me Page" for help with this enormous bill? Paco is certainly in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Sending prayers for you and Paco. I saw a brochure at vets office once for a care credit card for high vet bills. I don’t know details but maybe it would help.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Praying for you all. This is so sad.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is so terrible for you all to be put through. 

Whether something the boarding kennel did is the cause or something they didn't by failing to notice his condition or act if they did, if they have any conscience at all, they will take responsibility for this tragic situation. 

Prayers are ongoing.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sorry. With kindness, depending on Paco's level of suffering and lack of diagnosis, it potentially could be a gift he needs from you. My heart is breaking for you all.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I am so sorry. I have no words.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I hope you can forgive me but this is so desperate.

When we first brought our boys home they both developed some sort of stress GI thing which required tube feeding for a couple of days til their appetite and the meds kicked in.

Getting some food in him might give him some strength to start recovery.
🙏


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Camp bow wow must have insurance for such a mishap. What was their response? Have you told them they will be held liable? I suggest that you do so before you put Paco down. So sorry you are in this predicament.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Oh my....I'm so sorry and hope that things are improving with the feeding tube. Care credit can help _in the interim_ if he stands a chance at full recovery. 🙏 for your family and your dog. 

I don't know what kind of release was signed at admission, but as a national chain, Camp BowWow has policies and procedures in place that were violated by their employees at this location. Document everything discuss with the local manager and their corporate office. This is a service failure to the nth degree and blatant negligence. They will have liability insurance to cover these situations. I know that you're in survival mode now, but once you can breathe, get statements from each vet, request video from the boarding facility (they likely won't provide), and discuss with an attorney.


----------



## lciano (Dec 26, 2019)

I am so sorry. Praying for you all.


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Camp bow wow must have insurance for such a mishap. What was their response? Have you told them they will be held liable? I suggest that you do so before you put Paco down. So sorry you are in this predicament.


I was just going to say the same thing …otherwise it’s to the local press and shut that darn place down


----------



## VegasGeorge (Nov 1, 2019)

I was going to have Paco put down today. But, I was waiting for one final test result, for Addison’s Disease. The result came back, positive! It is easily treatable, and Paco should have a full recovery. Hallelujah! 😀 The initial diagnosis of poisoning was just wrong. I’m SO relieved and happy!!!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Oh, thank goodness!!!!!! Yes! Addison's disease is entirely manageable, although it takes some time to find the perfect sweet spot for meds. My spoo Tucker was diagnosed when he was just over a year old and lived a long happy life.

My advice to you is find an Addison's group and learn, learn, learn.

ETA canineaddisons.org is very good, as is their Facebook group.

Hugs to both of you!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I think this is the first time I've ever been happy to hear that a dog was diagnosed with Addisons. I'm so glad you have a diagnosis and a way forward out of this nightmare.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Agree with cowpony, it is an unusual blessing but nonetheless something to celebrate! ❤


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happily relieved to hear this!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Looking forward to future updates! So happy your vet found "the real problem" and that with treatment, Paco can live a full, happy, healthy life. Bless you and Paco. 😍


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What a relief! I am overjoyed for Paco and your family!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a massive relief! Hoping to hear more good news and happy Paco tales very soon.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

What a blessing in disguise! I was dreading an update and was afraid to look. I'm so relieved that it's a treatable ailment.
Prayers your way


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Minie said:


> What a blessing in disguise! I was dreading an update and was afraid to look. I'm so relieved that it's a treatable ailment.
> Prayers your way


The longer without an update, the worse I expected the news to be. I still hope the boarder help cover the bill since they never called to say he was sick. That's neglect no matter what.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

This is fantastic news under the circumstances!! So smart to test for Addisons ❤.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

As the others are saying, who would have thought of Alison's as a blessing? Great news. PTL!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow! What bittersweet relief! I have been so very worried.

So it sounds like he experienced an adrenal crisis due to the stress of boarding? How is he doing now?


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

Such a huge relief to find this update today! Wishing Paco a long and happy life. I would still be asking questions about the traces of possibly cleaning chemicals on Paco, and like has already been said, how come the 'professionals' being paid to take care of him didn't notice there was a problem and get him to a vet. For now, I am just so happy and relieved for you all.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Who knew that something that we'd normally be saying "That's too bad" about would be good news? All crossables crossed for a speedy return to better health.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Wishing all of you some good rest!!! Now that I’m sure you’re breathing deeper, especially.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG! i am incredibly relieved Paco is on the mend with a clear diagnosis. That said, his initial vet visit, tests and at least some of the speciality costs should be covered by the boarding facility. My Spoo, Buck is so sensitive to changes in his routine. On the days our cleaning lady comes, when I have to keep him out of her way, he has sometimes had diarrhea. Plus he’s on meds for epilepsy, only three seizures so far, but it’s an ongoing concern and I’m not sure I would trust a boarding facility. My vet will board, but that’s not exactly a happy place. I am so happy you didn’t have to euthanize such a young, sweet guy. I wish I knew someone I could trust to stay in my house, exercise, medicate and make him feel at ease at home.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

So glad to hear that at least Paco has a treatable condition!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My old boy was diagnosed as borderline Addison's when he was 6 months old. He never had to be on meds. but we retested him ever six months until he was ten years old. He always tested out as right on the cusp. My vet told me to never board him as the stress might cause a crisis. I never boarded him and never sent him to a groomer. In his entire 16 years he had only one crisis; he was rushed to the vet and responded favorably to treatment immediately. Just so you don't worry, he led a very active life. He did therapy work for 13 years, service dog work for12 years, carted in a brace, herded sheep and geese, and was a demo dog of supreme talents (he was handled by novice handlers when their own dogs needed to be handled by experienced handlers.) He was even on the opening credits of a TV show once. Of course, I watched him closely and made sure he had the best diet possible, but he really did lead a good life. I hope your Paco has the same good experience!


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

Like everyone else , the relief and happiness on reading the good news was immense , so thankful . I had to look up addisons , and as others have said , found that the dog can have it so mildly that it never shows up until stressed . 
I still think that there was negligence and would def be getting onto head office (didn’t realise it was a chain ) .
Plus the red or chemically affected feet one vet thought they had found ? 
We rarely board , because we don’t vaccinate our dogs apart from the initial ones . I reckon my vaccines have lasted me all my life , why wouldn’t a dogs ? When we have had no choice we have found excellent and not great , even though they are all inspected by councils , not that I put great store in that , they always want all the vets details , but have their own . Unbelievable they thought your dog was okay , I get so angry thinking about what you have all suffered , let alone the money side of it .

Anyway , my very best wishes to Paco , to you all


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This whole thread is making me reconsider my requirements for a boarding or even daycare facility: how do they handle an emergency situation requiring veterinary treatment? 

Obviously one question is whether the staff has the training and experience to recognize the dog is ailing. Hopefully most people are capable of recognizing an open wound. Are they also capable of recognizing signs of dehydration, bloat, or photosensitivity?

Another question is whether the facility has a procedure and sufficient staffing to take the dog off site to a vet. If the facility's evening staffing is a single 18 year old who gets dropped off by his mom at the start of his shift, I'd be concerned. Does he have the authority to leave the facility unattended while he takes a dog to the vet? Even if he does, how will he get there? Does he have to call his mom to come get him?


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

cowpony said:


> This whole thread is making me reconsider my requirements for a boarding or even daycare facility: how do they handle an emergency situation requiring veterinary treatment?
> 
> Obviously one question is whether the staff has the training and experience to recognize the dog is ailing. Hopefully most people are capable of recognizing an open wound. Are they also capable of recognizing signs of dehydration, bloat, or photosensitivity?
> 
> Another question is whether the facility has a procedure and sufficient staffing to take the dog off site to a vet. If the facility's evening staffing is a single 18 year old who gets dropped off by his mom at the start of his shift, I'd be concerned. Does he have the authority to leave the facility unattended while he takes a dog to the vet? Even if he does, how will he get there? Does he have to call his mom to come get him?


All very relevant and common sense suggestions!


----------



## VegasGeorge (Nov 1, 2019)

We visited with Paco yesterday. He was up and able to take a short walk around the grass yard next to the hospital. Then, the miracle happened, he ate from Susan’s hand, and drank water from a bowl. Although he was still on IV and a feeding tube, he let us know that he was going to be OK. In fact, the doctor said she may discharge him today, depending on how he faired overnight. We will see.

There is still no explaination for the redness and irritation observed on his paws. Perhaps he was chewing on them? In any event, they are OK now.


----------



## MiniMojo (Aug 20, 2021)

Thank goodness! What a terrible ordeal you’ve all been through. Your update that Paco ate and drank a little brought a tear to my eye. So happy to hear he’s on the mend and home soon.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

VegasGeorge said:


> We visited with Paco yesterday. He was up and able to take a short walk around the grass yard next to the hospital. Then, the miracle happened, he ate from Susan’s hand, and drank water from a bowl. Although he was still on IV and a feeding tube, he let us know that he was going to be OK. In fact, the doctor said she may discharge him today, depending on how he faired overnight. We will see.
> 
> There is still no explaination for the redness and irritation observed on his paws. Perhaps he was chewing on them? In any event, they are OK now.


This brought a tear to my eye as well. Tears of happiness and relief for Paco and for you. Such a huge relief to know that he's going to be ok. Wishing you all many happy years together 💓


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Hooray for Paco!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hooray indeed! After so much anxiety and grief at the thought of losing him it is the little things that mean so much and bring so much joy - the first steps outside, a few bites of food, peaceful sleep in his own bed. And soon, I hope, the poodle prance and full on zoomies.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonderful news!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm so happy for both your family and for Paco.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Morning joy, just wonderful!!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Wonderful update. Hope you have a speedy recovery, Paco.


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

I’m sorry to hear he is doing poorly. My heart breaks for you!
That place very likely left a bucket with cleaning fluids or other chemicals mixed with water that the poor dog drank after he had been playing and was thirsty.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm so glad to hear that Paco is getting better. Hang in there, fella. Zoe and I are sending wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thinking of you all


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

VegasGeorge said:


> We visited with Paco yesterday. He was up and able to take a short walk around the grass yard next to the hospital. Then, the miracle happened, he ate from Susan’s hand, and drank water from a bowl. Although he was still on IV and a feeding tube, he let us know that he was going to be OK. In fact, the doctor said she may discharge him today, depending on how he faired overnight. We will see.
> 
> There is still no explaination for the redness and irritation observed on his paws. Perhaps he was chewing on them? In any event, they are OK now.


How is Paco doing now? Is he home? Sending love and blessings to you all, plus woofs and wags from Ernie (MiniPoodle) especially for Paco 💓


----------

